
​SSL/TLS Security Test by High-Tech Bridge - mandarino
https://www.htbridge.com/ssl/
======
grhmc
When testing my domain, I got "ERROR WHILE TESTING IF INSECURE SITE REDIRECTS
TO SECURE VERSION An error occurred while testing if the HTTP website
redirects to an HTTPS version." because my server doesn't listen on port 80.
Listening on port 80 for an API has the potential to leak client credentials,
a mistake we're not willing to tolerate.

Just worth a note.

------
technion
I have to admit, I never noticed that Camellia was a default cipher until I
ran this test. I've added !CAMELLIA to my cipherlist and it seemed to sort
that out.

I do note that the "supported cipher list" produced by this tool fails to
recognise ECDHE-RSA-CHACHA20-POLY1305 and ECDHE-ECDSA-CHACHA20-POLY1305, which
I have showing in the ssllabs test.

